

Show HN: A gem to log when code gets run - heynk
https://github.com/hstove/aqui

======
heynk
I remember a thread on HN some time ago where people discussed the various log
messages they'd write when debugging to see if code was executing properly. I
usually just write things like `puts "here"` and it sounded like a lot of
other people would write similarly mundane things or just smash their
keyboard.

I made this gem so all I have to call is `aqui` and a more contextual log
message is displayed. Screenshot:

[https://camo.githubusercontent.com/a492d7dc95ebf1c248c7537b7...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/a492d7dc95ebf1c248c7537b7c32bfaf550eba60/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f4d31554c44394f2e706e67)

